# Muzzle “strange phenomenon”



## dlazzarini (Jul 24, 2019)

The muzzle is a permanent fixture on my pedal board. It’s a great gate. There’s a little something that I’ve noticed since day 1 but it’s so subtle that it’s never bothered me. Now I’m just growing curious because I’ve never played on a Zuul. I guess I’ll call it “bleed”. When the effect is gated and the proper LED is lit it’s dead silent, but if I really really lightly rake over the treble strings I can hear them ever so slightly bleeding through on the amp. No hum, buzz, or static, just barely audible strings. When I play the gate opens beautifully and at full volume. Just wondering if this is normal. Like I said it doesn’t really hurt anything, just curious


----------



## dlazzarini (Jul 26, 2019)

Anybody?


----------



## Paul.Ruby (Jan 13, 2020)

The gate is not binary ON/OFF with the LED. So, with a little bit of input to the key, you can get a little bit of output, determined by the knob setting, of course. Zuul behaves the same.


----------



## dlazzarini (Jan 13, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. So this is normal then. The output I’m hearing sounds like it’s way off in the distance, not up front.


----------

